# Help with audio



## SoldierA2 (Aug 22, 2009)

I am building a gaming computer for a friend (currently waiting on parts delivery) and we ran into a problem, previously he had audio by running it through his HDMI video card, and his PS3,to his 42in tv with 2.0, as his TV only has HDMI, Composite, and S-Video input. But with the new computer its a DVI output with a DVI to HDMI adapter so audio cant run through the video card. I am going to loan him my 2.1 speakers until he can get his own (but his motherboard audio doesn't have digital so he has to use my sound card also). My question is can anyone recommend any 5.1 surround sound systems (either home theater or computer speakers) that can run audio from his motherboard (and preferably his PS3 which has optical and his TV which has the red/white output) that isn't expensive (~150-200$ max)? I had looked at the Logitech G51 but the rear cables arn't long enough to reach the back of his small bedroom, and their attached, so you would need a F-M extension, but i cant find any, or these LG 5.1 can anyone suggest anything?

His new motherboard

Video Card


----------

